# What do you wear in the kitchen?



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 9, 2009)

I know there was an old thread asking who wears an apron but I just wanted to know what people wear in general while cooking because just lately I've been cooking in t-shirt and shorts with a towel flung over my shoulder but would like to smarten myself up a little. So what do you wear?

Maybe we could even post photos of ourselves in action  I guess I would need to be first


----------



## freefallin1309 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a t-shirt and shorts fellow myself   I'll have to dig through some of my pics and see if I can find one ...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 9, 2009)

Unless I'm cooking something messy I just wear whatever.  Usually I wear a full apron just to protect my clothes.  I'm short so if I lean over the counter I WILL get my shirt dirty!


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

I wear this minus the tall friend and the medal. In a professional kitchen anyway. LOL


----------



## freefallin1309 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hanging and drinking grapes in Texas


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> ...So what do you wear?...




A smile


----------



## JoZee (Aug 9, 2009)

*I do wear an apron.  I have 3 of them that I like.  But I am in search of a cobbler's apron, I think I need something to cover me up better.  I still get splattered by my creations *


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

> A smile


 
That and nothing else? PICTURESPICTURESPICTURES!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> That and nothing else? PICTURESPICTURESPICTURES!!!




Here ya go!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Here ya go!


 jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

I love Jack. If I had known you were him, I'd have been on here a lot more!


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2009)

nuthin special unlees i am at school/


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahem! Pictures chickens! Pictures!


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2009)

luvs said:


> nuthin  nothing special unlees i am at school/


 
this is me in my Chef's whts.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

ahhh, you loooks so cute!! And kinda tired! Was it a long day? I can remember a lot of those when I was in school!


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks! 

not tired, just weary. that's a pic we just took so i could post it.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

Tell SO thank you. and you too future chef.


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2009)

he say's cool, lol. & i thank you.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome, luvs!
I have 3 jackets, but don't get to wear them much. At home, I wear an Icelandic apron (has Icelandic words on it) and a couple of white aprons my mom embroidered on a bit; full aprons (like what I wore over my chef whites).


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey you! Where's the pic of you in those great aprons? Humm? LOL


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I tried to take some just now, but some old, wrinkled lady kept showing up in the photo!!! I'll see if my son will take one... a picture, that is!


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, laurie! i posted!


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I'm glad you have her now. She was in my mirror the last time I looked!!


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 9, 2009)

O.K., the shot glass has fennel seed in it... I'm making homemade pizza for supper tonight.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

> O.K., the shot glass has fennel seed in it...


 
Suuuure it does.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 9, 2009)

I use a bigger glass for booze...


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2009)

you're precious, wyogal!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2009)

luv sweetie that smile on your face looks mischievous!! LOL


btw hows ur tummy lately?


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 10, 2009)

luvs said:


> yeah, laurie! i posted!



Luvs, you are as precious looking as I thought you would be!  I am so glad you posted a picture.  I guess I owe you one.  I can't find the one I want to upload so will try again tomorrow.

When I am at home doing day to day cooking I wear whatever, with a wonderful Christmas apron my sister gave me (365 days a year!) that I love.  If I am at home doing work prep or experimenting I wear my school pants and white T-Shirts.

I have three jackets (all white, white and black and my favourite mauve) and three pair of pants (two black and one purple) for when I am working on site. The mauve purple set were made by a good friend of mine and match the colours of my business.


----------



## dave the baker (Aug 10, 2009)

Depends on who's looking. . . . Anything from a tee and boxers to a suit and, of course, a toque.  LOL   LOL


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 10, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> A smile



Phewwwwwwwwwww.................there was me thinking you was gonna say nothing then 

I'll try and get my fiancee to take a photo of me this week after we've been  shopping for some fancy apron or other attire 

Thanks for your responses so far


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 10, 2009)

Just remember--don't do your deep-fat frying in the nude!!

I try to remember to change into something that is already spotted with grease.  I don't care how low fat the recipe is, I get grease spots on my clothes when I cook.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 10, 2009)

LP I love to go to the food shows and get the funky pants to wear. Had a pair of chili pepper ones and a chefs jacket that looked like it was made out of denim material. I'm sure escoffier is rolling in his grave.


----------



## navywife (Aug 10, 2009)

A long apron over whatever "housewife fabulous" (read: jeans & T-shirt) ensemble I happen to be wearing that day. I have a hard time finding aprons I like, so I only have two.

  I'm forever getting grease stains on my shirts, too, so I keep some stain pre-treatr by the laundry basket.  I treat the stain and toss it in the basket till I do wash. Works most of the time.....


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 10, 2009)

I usually an apron when I cook somthing messy. I used to wear white shirt when I cooked after I got home from working, and I had to thrown that shirt away!!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 10, 2009)

cooking for me and family: chef scrub shirt and jeans. Cooking professionally: chef jacket, pants, and toque. fold over quad apron either .


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 10, 2009)

I wear this...

http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1244&c=3


----------



## luvs (Aug 10, 2009)

msmofet said:


> luv sweetie that smile on your face looks mischievous!! LOL
> 
> 
> btw hows ur tummy lately?


 


& my stomach's not queasy now.


----------



## luvs (Aug 10, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Luvs, you are as precious looking as I thought you would be! I am so glad you posted a picture. I guess I owe you one. I can't find the one I want to upload so will try again tomorrow.
> 
> When I am at home doing day to day cooking I wear whatever, with a wonderful Christmas apron my sister gave me (365 days a year!) that I love. If I am at home doing work prep or experimenting I wear my school pants and white T-Shirts.
> 
> I have three jackets (all white, white and black and my favourite mauve) and three pair of pants (two black and one purple) for when I am working on site. The mauve purple set were made by a good friend of mine and match the colours of my business.


 
thanks laurie! 

waiting to see your pic!


----------



## Antiguadreams (Aug 15, 2009)

I like to dress like the roll when I'm doing the roll. Here's a silly shot of me in uniform! 

And yes, if you are skinny and are a chef, you need to taste what you cook more! :P  I'm a chef with a belly and I won't sell the belly for any amount of money.


----------



## Antiguadreams (Aug 15, 2009)

Now that I look at myself, I think the german/french fluted caps are more my style.  ****it, Happychef.com gets enough of my money! :P

no kidding though, fantastic online place to get reasonable personalzied chef gear! Happychef.com.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Aug 15, 2009)

Antiguadreams said:


> And yes, if you are skinny and are a chef, you need to taste what you cook more! :P  I'm a chef with a belly and I won't sell the belly for any amount of money.




Never trust a skinny chef!


----------



## Mark Webster (Aug 15, 2009)

at home shorts and a T. During the day at work Chefs Jacket and bib apron, during service I fold the apron over


----------



## Antiguadreams (Aug 15, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> Never trust a skinny chef!



and I'll have another drink too. another thing not to trust about a chef, one who doesn't drink! hehe


----------



## freefallin1309 (Aug 15, 2009)

Antiguadreams said:


> and I'll have another drink too. another thing not to trust about a chef, one who doesn't drink! hehe




I'll drink to that


----------



## msmofet (Aug 15, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> Never trust a skinny chef!


 ditto!!


----------



## Claire (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmmm... how did this line escape me.  Some of you are obviously professional chefs.  As for me, a home cook, I wear a loose top over shorts or sweats (summer/winter).  I tend to perspire in the kitchen, and my favorite tops are old scrubs tops with a theme print.  They are available on-line.  What is most important is, though, the shoes, not the tops or pants.  I have friends who love to cook and actually go barefoot in the kitchen (tile or wood floors).  Then they wonder why their backs or other joints hurt.  And we're talking fairly fit women who spend lots of dollars on exercise shoes.  Duh.  Wear them in the kitchen for heavens sake.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 15, 2009)

Hilfiger knit rugby shorts, skivvy t-shirt , Russell mocs and or cotton crew socks.


----------



## bourbon (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't make any special choice per se, but I do make sure I'm not wearing anything I wouldn't want to ruin.


----------

